# Hello Tang Soo Do Community



## Gabriel Binette (Sep 2, 2012)

My name is Gabriel Binette and I'd just like to share with the Tang soo do Community some projects I have headed for my school to help us expand TSD in Canada. I created a YouTube channel and I upload tips for beginners so far once a week. I also made Facebook group and Twitter account. I am really hoping to get the word out to other martial artists that our community is about building bridges between groups and having fun in the process. the name of our school is black belt of karate and we are located in Calgary Alberta Canada our website is www.blackbeltofkarate.com
YouTube Channel: BlackbeltofkarateTSD
Facebook Group: BlackBeltofKarateTSD
Twitter account: @BBofK
 I'm really putting a lot of work into this so if you like what I've done so far please show your support for my online presence on YouTube Facebook and Twitter either by subscribing the following and leave comments and suggestions as well. Thanks and hope to hear from you soon


----------



## arnisador (Sep 2, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 2, 2012)

Website looks good.  Hopefully, this draws a lot of traffic to your business!


----------



## Gabriel Binette (Sep 2, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aal_vl_marA&feature=autoplay&list=PL64305BFD02F739D2&playnext=3

We Just Got our 300th View on YouTube! Eat your Heart out!
this is for everyone not just our business, thank you all for your support, together we are Martial arts.
also if you have a Twitter account or you want to link your Business to our online community through twitter then Follow me @BBofK 
I want more Martial artists to follow, or just post your twitter here and i will ad you.


----------



## Gabriel Binette (Jan 11, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/user/BlackbeltofKarateTSD

We are on week 22 Tip #22 
Please like and subscribe. It helps our channel to be found in searches.


----------

